# The Pointer of BettaAndPointerMom



## BettaAndPointerMom (Oct 30, 2015)

Reg. Name: Strutting My Daisy Dukes
Breed: German Shorthaired Pointer
Gender: Bitch (Spayed)
Age: 2 Years 8 Months
Coat: Liver Roan w. Patches
Occupation: Hunting | Dock Diving | Agility | Service Dog


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

What a beautiful dog! Do you take her to competition? Also really nice pictures, did you take them?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That coat doesn't even look real. Gorgeous dog :thumbsup:


----------



## BettaAndPointerMom (Oct 30, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> What a beautiful dog! Do you take her to competition? Also really nice pictures, did you take them?


Yes we compete with her in dock diving. We are hoping to get her into agility competitions soon, but we are still in training for that. Also, yes I took all of the pictures except for the one Pat took during our first dock diving event.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

BettaAndPointerMom said:


> Yes we compete with her in dock diving. We are hoping to get her into agility competitions soon, but we are still in training for that. Also, yes I took all of the pictures except for the one Pat took during our first dock diving event.


That sounds really cool and fun. :-D Did you get her with the intention of competing or was it something that just happened?


----------



## BettaAndPointerMom (Oct 30, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> That sounds really cool and fun. :-D Did you get her with the intention of competing or was it something that just happened?


Actually, to be honest, I didn't get her. She was actually a present for my birthday two years ago from my parents. She was used as a hunting dog by her previous owner. I bought her thinking I may be able to dock jump with her, but she took us all by surprise when she started picking up and alerting to my panic attacks and flashbacks due to my PTSD and anxiety. So I then decided to do more training towards making her a service dog, but I felt that she (as an active breed) needed an outlet to her energy, so I looked into agility (since I could do that at home, unlike dock diving). She took to it like lightning. I had taken her to one dock jumping competition prior to the 2015 season and she just swam around, so I hadn't really planned on going far with that since she couldn't practice as much as she needed, but this year my boyfriend wanted to take her and try it again and after three hours, we had her bunny hopping (jumping from the edge of the dock) into the water. Her first competition that we entered her in was the next day and we took 8th out of 15 dogs in her level. She actually jumped into level 2 (Junior division) on her first try at 10 ft 3 in. Now we have trouble keeping her away from the docks, she loves it that much.


----------

